# Floating Power Tap in a Storable Pool!



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see it was on a GFI.........it takes all kinds I thought those Brits knew better.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Totally unbelievable!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

This situation is scarier than the picture of the guy using an electric drill, standing on an aluminum ladder in a pool.:blink: 

Because of this picture I am not going to seep tonight…….Thanks a lot Joe.  :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're gonna put a recetacle in your pool, at least put it in a listed enclosure that is designed to float!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Ladder in a pool*

....................................


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Like this one? :laughing:


Yes Joe that is the one............Now I am really not going to sleep tonight. :jester: 

Stupid People doing Stupid Things. Ugggggggggg


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Not British, came from a German website.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Norcal said:


> Not British, came from a German website.


Aren't most of Europe's receptacles on a GFCI? (Earth leak detector?)


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice. And scary.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Aren't most of Europe's receptacles on a GFCI? (Earth leak detector?)


Needs a WFCI - water fault circuit interrupter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Needs a WFCI - water fault circuit interrupter.


No, they need an SICI.

Stupid Idiot Circuit Interrupter.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't help but think of all the requirements we have to meet to make swimming pools electrically safe. And then the HO does something like this? Cleansing the gene pool is important I guess.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"the guy using an electric drill, standing on an aluminum ladder in a pool"

Hey kids,

Lets back the train up (been watching that same picture for years). What _exactly_ is wrong with what the ladder guy is doing? He may be powering his drill from a GFCI? We don't know. Out of context !

Sure that picture has great 'visual shock' value, but how would you gentlemen drill holes in the overhead in the middle of a pool? Probably the same way, but you never got caught on someones 'simm card' . . . 

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The car number plate is German.

Germans can be as daft as anyone else. No humour. Just daft.

Frank


----------



## beartard (Oct 30, 2007)

Are there specialty DIY isolation transformers for such an application?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Sure that picture has great 'visual shock' value, but how would you gentlemen drill holes in the overhead in the middle of a pool? Probably the same way, but you never got caught on someones 'simm card' . . .
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


GFCI or not, I wouldn't feel safe doing it. GFCI's go bad and I bet you he didn't check to see what mA that gfci was currently tripping at. Also, have you wondered how that guy got out there on that ladder? Look at his clothes, their wet up to above his stomach!

Me, I'd take a cordless drill.

Also, look at all of the bottles laying on the pool deck, maybe he drank some of that before he waded himself out to go stand soaking wet on an aluminum ladder in the middle of a pool while holding a plugged in corded power tool!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> "the guy using an electric drill, standing on an aluminum ladder in a pool"
> 
> Hey kids,
> 
> ...


 
Several years ago we did new lightning in a YMHA. The pool was inside the building with a 38' ceiling height. The pool deck was @4' wide on one side and 6' on the other. 
My company had scaffolding put in and yeah they didn't drain the pool. It was an odd feeling to look down and see water. Other than dropping a bulb from an old fixture the whole job went well.


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that European electrical products all look weird?
I guess to them our stuff does too but I think ours is a lot more aesthetic & cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Lets go back to my OP.

Give that guy some credit. He has PPE, his cord/plug was high on the ladder, the ladder seems to be in good condition, and is fully extended. He was not standing anywhere near the top rung. He seems to be wearing shoes (which were no doubt 600 volt rated, and safety towed). I never did like this out-of-context pcture.

"Me, I'd take a cordless drill"
Yea, me too. But he may have been using one of those _akita cordless, and the trigger released its magic smoke, and the battery pooped out, so he got out his 'ole corded' standby. We don't know . . . 

_Still _can't fault the man . . .

random said "My company had scaffolding put in". Those fair guys seldom go to work until the 'conditions' are 'just right'. We rats do not always have that luxury.

And while I am at it, lets revisit 480's rehash of an old Joe T photo. 

"If you're gonna put a recetacle in your pool, at least put it in a listed enclosure that is designed to float!!!!"

Yea, but he has the 'ground up" DUCK, DUCK!

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> He seems to be wearing shoes (which were no doubt 600 volt rated, and safety towed).


To me, he looks barefoot.



HighWirey said:


> I never did like this out-of-context pcture.


Do you think they, um, errr, 'imbibed' is the distilled beverages next to the pool? :whistling2: 



HighWirey said:


> random said "My company had scaffolding put in". Those fair guys seldom go to work until the 'conditions' are 'just right'. We rats do not always have that luxury.


Typical for us... we just get told to "git 'er done"!


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"To me, he looks barefoot"

I won't conceed to the barefoot part, looks like he is wearing flip-flops, and I think the label on 'em reads '600 volt rated'.

"Typical for us... we just get told to "git 'er done"!"

Yea, but the 'git er done' part sure goes more easily when all you have to do is walk onto those nice dry walkboards, drill your holes, do your thing, go home. BTW, would you have used a corded drill on those nice dry walkboards, or insisted on cordless? 

We rats waded in the water. But we always put a dry guy on that ladder . . . with rated flip-flops, the steel toes were optional . . .

It's just that ole green eye'd jealously seepin' in here, folks.

"Lets go back to my OP"
I _still_ do not see anything wrong (in the US) with what the man is doing, except for upsetting union sensitivies.

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> "Lets go back to my OP"
> 
> I _still_ do not see anything wrong (in the US) with what the man is doing,
> 
> Be safe out there


Those two statements just don't seem to go together. Union has nothing to do with it, I'm not union and I think the guy is being a complete moron.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I recently did the testing at a new community sports complex. The indoor pool has lighting over the pool that would be almost reachable from a cheery picker, except the doors are not large enough to permit a cheery picker in the pool area, a whole row of lights is over the shallow to deep end slope and a ladder will not work.

I feel this is poor design, lousy engineering and totally stupid on the counties part for accepting this project.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

brian john said:


> I recently did the testing at a new community sports complex. The indoor pool has lighting over the pool that would be almost reachable from a cheery picker, except the doors are not large enough to permit a cheery picker in the pool area, a whole row of lights is over the shallow to deep end slope and a ladder will not work.
> 
> I feel this is poor design, lousy engineering and totally stupid on the counties part for accepting this project.


But it looked great on paper. I just came inside from changing oil on my wife's Saturn. The bonehead engineer put the oil filter in a nice place on the motor. Until they put the motor in the car. It's located on the backside, right over the CV joint. The owners manual says to be careful not to get oil on the CV joint. Yeah


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> I recently did the testing at a new community sports complex. The indoor pool has lighting over the pool that would be almost reachable from a cheery picker, except the doors are not large enough to permit a cheery picker in the pool area, a whole row of lights is over the shallow to deep end slope and a ladder will not work.
> 
> I feel this is poor design, lousy engineering and totally stupid on the counties part for accepting this project.


Wouldn't two ladders and a plank work?


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"I feel this is poor design, lousy engineering and totally stupid"
Yea, but _most_ of the time we have to dance with what we were brung!

"Wouldn't two ladders and a plank work"
Fiberglas, aluminum or wood?

Years ago we had to instrument some 'People Transporter' monorails. One rail was 750vdc plus, other rail was minus. Boss said 'drill a hole in the rail and attach this lug, then do the other side. Oh, and do those other 40 locations. But boss, just saw a train go by, aren't those rails hot! Yea that's OK!'
Guarantee I was sweating more than that guy on the pool ladder!

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

brian john said:


> I recently did the testing at a new community sports complex. The indoor pool has lighting over the pool that would be almost reachable from a cheery picker, except the doors are not large enough to permit a cheery picker in the pool area, a whole row of lights is over the shallow to deep end slope and a ladder will not work.
> 
> I feel this is poor design, lousy engineering and totally stupid on the counties part for accepting this project.


 
Just say no more because i will agree with ya i did see few other pools in my area as well all i can say [ french verison of  ].

all i just want to grab a building designer and Electrical Engineer to see how they can plot this freaking thing out and see how we have to do in safe manner.

Merci, Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Aren't most of Europe's receptacles on a GFCI? (Earth leak detector?)


usesally yes especally on outdoor they are mantory RCLD [ GFCI ] and also majorty of the European electrical system in resdentail side is 240 volts line to netural.

Merci ,Marc


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Years ago we had to instrument some 'People Transporter' monorails. One rail was 750vdc plus, other rail was minus. Boss said 'drill a hole in the rail and attach this lug, then do the other side. Oh, and do those other 40 locations. But boss, just saw a train go by, aren't those rails hot! Yea that's OK!'
> Guarantee I was sweating more than that guy on the pool ladder!


Yup, that does sound like a job that would make you sweat. Not that is matters, but how far apart were the rails? Did you have an aluminum ladder?:no:


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Dumb people*

Unfortunately these people will probably reproduce. and so it goes.


----------

